# Es knackt!!



## Cubereiter (22. April 2013)

Hallo
Ich fahre ein Cube XC1 Bausjahr 98
Bei den letzten Fahrten begann es zu knacken.
Hörte sich nach Tretlager an.
Also das Tretlager gewechselt (Hollotech).
es knackt weiter
Pedale getauscht

es knackt weiter
Dann ist mir auf gefallen, trete ich links  knackt nichts,trete ich rechts knackt nichts.
Trete ich mit beiden....
es knackt weiter.
Den kompletten Sattel rausgenommen...es knackt nichts.
den Sattel wieder rein....
es knackt weiter
Den Sattel getauscht.
es knackt weiter
Neue Sattelklemme bestellt ,bekommen eingebaut,....
es knackt weiter...
Jetzt warte ich noch auf eine neue Sattelstange/stütze.
Ist so meine letzte Hoffnung.
Aber ich gehe davon aus....´
es knackt weiter

Habt ihr noch ne Idee?
Ich will noch kein neues Bike kaufen.War erst für später geplant.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Opernfreunde (22. April 2013)

Sattelstütze gefettet? HR Schnellspanner fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubereiter (22. April 2013)

Ja


----------



## cytrax (23. April 2013)

Einmal alles zerlegen, reinigen, neu schmieren und wieder zusammenbauen 

Viel Arbeit aber dann is "meist" ruhe.


----------



## Bitterman (23. April 2013)

Vielleicht hat der Rahmen iwo einen Haarriss, das Problem hatte ich mal.


----------



## akisu (23. April 2013)

cytrax hat recht. ich hab auch krampfhaft versucht mein knacken zu orten. bei mir wars eine nicht fest angezogene schraube, die ich erst bemerkt habe als mein rad anfing auseinanderzufallen


----------



## austriacarp (23. April 2013)

Laufräder?


----------



## cytrax (23. April 2013)

Ja wenn man alles auseinandergebaut hat natürlich auch nach Rissen schauen  Vor allem alles so anziehen das es passt. Zu fest und auch zu locker macht manchmal Geräusche.

Seit ich auf allen Verbindungen und beweglichen Teilen Montagepaste/Fett drauf hab, bin ich das Knarzen auch losgeworden  Cube is da recht sparsam was Fett angeht


----------



## Cubereiter (23. April 2013)

Bitterman schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der Rahmen iwo einen Haarriss, das Problem hatte ich mal.


Wie hast du das Fest gestellt?
Den Haarriss meine ich 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Bitterman (24. April 2013)

Bei mir entstand wenn ich etwas stärker reintrat immer an der gleichen kurbelposition das Knacken. Hab auch lang gesucht, Trettlager getauscht, Sattelstütze,.... Usw. 
Bei putzen, glaub ich, ist es mir dann aufgefallen, dass bei der hinteren Bremsscheibenaufnahme ein Riss entstanden is.
War dann Garantiefall.


----------



## Cortina (24. April 2013)

Michael, ab nem gewissen Alter sinds auch mal die Knochen die anfangen zu knacken 

Spass bei Seite, bei mir war es mal die Bremssattelaufnahme, Schraube leicht gelöst und wieder angezogen, ruhe war.

Generell mal alle Schrauben kurz auf und wieder zudrehen.

Der Test mit dem Sattel raus rein ist nicht so sicher da du ohne Sattel ja im Stehen fährst.

Kannst Du das Knacken sicher reproduzieren? Wenn ja lass knacken und eine zweite Person nebenherlaufen die versucht zu schauen wo es herkommt.

Wie siehts mit den Lagern aus? Hatte das demletzt bei einem Kollegen, wenns nass war Ruhe wenns trocken war Knarz, also alle Lager der Reihe nach bewässert um den Unruhestifter zu finden.

Letztendlich alles nur Tipps, Du musst eben suchen suchen suchen und eines Tages wirst Du fündig 

Grüsse Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (24. April 2013)

Bei meiner 2011er XT Kurbelgarnitur knackt es kurioserweise immer nach dem Einbau, bzw. Montage der linken Kurbel. Ein Grund hierfür ist nicht ersichtlich.
Wenn ich dann die Kurbel abnehme um sie anschließend wieder auf zu montieren, hört die Knackerei nach dem zweiten oder dritten Versuch auf. Dann hält sie aber auch 2000km aus, ohne zu mucken. /

Ach so, würdest Du bitte ein Photo von dem alten Schätzchen hier einstellen?!


----------



## Cubereiter (24. April 2013)

Hallo
Also an die Knochen hab ich als erstes gedacht
Ich habe dennoch, einiges gepruüft. Bzw. gewechselt
Tretlager neu Sattelklemmme/&Stütze neu
Hauptdämpfer gereinigt neue Gummiringe gefettet usw..ich werde auch noch alle anderen Optionen prüfen.
GrußMichael


----------



## Cubereiter (29. April 2013)

Hallo
Also ich habe weiter gesucht.
Kettenblätter demontiert gefettet,Schaltauge dito, Schnellspanner dito.
Vorbau dito
Dann bekam ich noch einen Tip,von einem Schrauber.
Die Kreuzung der Speichen zu ölen,wars aber auch nicht.
Es knackt und ich hab die Schnauze voll.Also gehts morgen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach zum Schrauber.
Kann eigentlich nur noch schwingenlager oder Steuersatz sein.
Oder was ich eher vermute ein Riß
Na mal sehen 
Gruß Michael


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2013)

mach Dein MP3 Player lauter, das ist wesentlich günstiger...
Viel Geld würde ich in ein solch schon betagtes Bike nicht mehr stecken......


----------



## CelticTiger (30. April 2013)

Zu zweit müßte sich die Quelle des Knacken so doch halbwegs lokalisieren lassen. Hast Du es schon unter Mithilfe versucht?


----------



## cytrax (30. April 2013)

Ein Fall für:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingPhil (5. Mai 2013)

Hab seit drei Wochen mein neues Ltd CC und hatte auch ein knacken bei treten. Mein Händler hat die Hinterradnabe als Ursache ausgemacht. Ein Ersatzrad (bis das neue von Cube kommt) eingebaut und gestern hat es bei 60km nicht einmal geknackt.
Hoffe, der Tipp hilft Dir vll.


----------



## Kar.Ma (6. Mai 2013)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also ich habe weiter gesucht.
> Kettenblätter demontiert gefettet,Schaltauge dito, Schnellspanner dito.
> Vorbau dito
> ...



Kein Riss, nicht immer vom Schlimmsten ausgehen 

Knacken vom Innenlager kommt gern daher, dass bei der Erstmontage das Lagergehäuse nicht plangefräst wurde. Wenn da noch Lackreste drauf sind, dann kannst du dein Innelager so fest anknallen wie du magst, irgendwo ist immer noch ein Zehntelmillimeter dazwischen


----------



## MM76 (7. Mai 2013)

Moin,

also ich will Dir keine Angst machen, aber das klingt wie bei mir.... Guck mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=631724

Mach mal folgenden Test. Wenn Du fährst und es so "lustig" vor sich hin knackt, dann anhalten, absteigen und den Sattel vorn leicht hoch ziehen und gleichzeitig hinten stark runterdrücken. Dann hinten unter den Sattel greifen und das Bike nur am Sattel hochheben. Ist Dein Problem dem meinigen ähnlich, dann kannst Du mit der Methode das Knacken "wunderbar" rekonstruieren. Anfangs war mein Riss auch nicht zu sehen. Der Lack war die ersten Wochen vollkommen i.O.. Trotz Riss.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es nicht so ein schwerwiegendes Problem ist


----------



## austriacarp (7. Mai 2013)

Meines knarzt auch im vorderen Bereich habe gestern mal das Steuerlager zerlegt und gefettet ist aber noch immer da vielleicht geht es ja wieder weg so wie es gekommen ist.


----------



## Cubereiter (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Also Innenlager ist es nicht,keine Lackrückstände.
Ich hab das Rad nicht mehr hier,kann also nix ausprobieren.
Ich habe aber auch die Befürchtung das der Lack was verbirgt.
Naja und wie bei dir, einen Garantieanspruch stellen.
Ist ein wenig schwierig,Rechnung hab ich zwar noch.Aber da steht noch der DM-Preis drauf.
Müsste also ein wenig raus ,aus dem Garantiezeitraum + Kulanz.
Bin mal gespannt .Habe mich aber schon ein wenig damit abgefunden.
Das ich die guten Teile abschraube,und verbaue und den Rahmen an die Wand hänge.
Und ein zweimal im Jahr ,mich drunterstelle, mein Glas erhebe,und sage :
"Danke hat Spaß gemacht mit dir"
Aber noch ist es nicht soweit.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Trust2k (9. Mai 2013)

Hoffe es geht gut bei dir aus !!

Hab teilweise auch immer ein Knacken und es nervt mich tierisch

Hab immer ne Dose Brunox dabei, sprüh dann auf gut Glück auf alle beweglichen Teile und den Dämpfer und mit viel Glück hab ich dann wieder Ruhe.. für ein paar hundert Kilometer.

Werde wohl auch mal alles zerlegen müssen


----------



## austriacarp (10. Mai 2013)

Bei mir kam es von der vorderen Dämpferbefestigung Bolzen gefettet und ruhe ist.


----------



## Blasius0 (10. Mai 2013)

Schon mal die Kettenblattschrauben kontrolliert,ob die alle fest sind ?


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab mein Hardtail 10000km gefahren, ohne ein Geräuasch, dann war das Innenlager defekt (XT Hollowtech2). Habs getauscht, inkl. mittlerem Kettenblatt, Kette und Kassette. Seit dem knackt es sehr unregelmäßig beim treten. Hab alles noch mal zerlegt, gefettet und alles fest angezogen, immer noch knacken, hab das Lager dann mit Loctite gesichert, immer noch geknackt, dachte es liegt am neuen Lager, hab ein anderes eingebaut, immer noch knacken, hat jemand noch eine Idee?!


----------



## austriacarp (14. Mai 2013)

Hatte auch mal so ein Problem bei meinen Stereo habe alle Lager getauscht und das knacken war noch immer da. Dann habe ich vor lauter Zorn weil ich den Fehler ewig nicht gefunden habe den Rahmen zerlegt und verkauft und einen Stumpi geordert wo dann genau das gleiche knacksen war wie beim Cube. Kam von den Laufrädern war aber komischerweise nur beim treten da Speichen nachgezogen und Schluß war. Was auch oft Probleme macht ist wenn die Planfläche beim Tretlager nicht ganz Plan ist dann kannst fetten und kleben was du willst und bringst das knacken nicht weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kar.Ma (14. Mai 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Was auch oft Probleme macht ist wenn die Planfläche beim Tretlager nicht ganz Plan ist dann kannst fetten und kleben was du willst und bringst das knacken nicht weg.



So schauts aus. Trifft übrigens auch auf das Steuerrohr zu.


----------



## Cubereiter (14. Mai 2013)

HaLLO
Ich hab die Kettenblätter gereinigt und nachgezogen.
Planflächen an Lager und Steuersatz,ist ja nix verändert worden.
Das Knacken hab ich aber erst seit ein paar Wochen.
Kann also eigentlich auch nicht sein.
Die Speichenkreuzungen hab ich auch geölt.
Mein Schrauber  ist noch immer dran.hat auch alles andere mal bearbeitet mit Trennmittel,aber er hat recht viel zu tun.
Weiß wohl das ich noch ein anderes Geraffel habe,es also nicht ganz so dringend ist.

Gruß Michael


----------



## austriacarp (15. Mai 2013)

> Das Knacken hab ich aber erst seit ein paar Wochen.
> Kann also eigentlich auch nicht sein.


Oh doch


----------



## gobo (15. Mai 2013)

speichen spannung mal gecheckt???


----------



## Cubereiter (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Also ich werde das Bike morgen abholen.
Mein schrauber hat leider auch nix gefunden.Werde wohl nochmal alles durchgehen.
Aber das Geräusch kommt definitv ,aus dem Rahmen.
Vermute deswegen einen Riß der noch irgendwie vom Lack verdeckt wird.
wenn ich den finde ,könnte man es eventuell schweißen lassen.
Naja das heißt eigentlcih das Bike weiterfahren,bis der Riß erscheint.
Aber das ist so nervig,und unter Umständn auch nicht ganz ungefährlich.
Mal sehen was ich mache.
GrußMichael


----------



## austriacarp (18. Mai 2013)

99% der knackgeräusche kommen nicht von Rissen in Rahmen also hast du gute Chancen


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte an meinem Stereo jetzt auch ein Knacken und Knarzen. Trat im unter Last auf ... alles gecheckt, alles auseinandergeschraubt. Was war's ? Die Feder der Bremsbelege der HR Bremse. Getauscht und gut war. Das Knacken hat sich natürlich über den ganzen Rahmen verteilt (wirkt ja wie ein Resonanzkörper) und lässt sich oft auf den ersten Blick .. eh ... Hörtest nicht immer klar zuordnen. 

Der Tipp wird jetzt vlt. hier nicht konkret weiterhelfen, aber vlt. mal an anderer Stelle.

Gruß aus dem Taunus


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Mai 2013)

Probier(t) mal aus, ob das Knacken beim starken Beschleunigen (am besten am Hang) sporadisch, also nicht rythmisch wiederholend auftritt. In diesem Fall wäre das hintere Laufrad ein Kandidat. Möglich wären defekte oder nicht sorgfältig befestigte Speichen bis hin zu einem Haariß in der Felge. 
Um diese Vermutung zu verifizieren, ist es hilfreich, beim Händler ein Ersatzlaufrad einbauen zu lassen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Mai 2013)

Ich muss mein Bremsentipp wieder zurücknehmen. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen war zwar 2 Tage Ruhe ... aber es gab dann doch wieder die Fortsetzung:

_The Return of the Knarz. 
_
Aber CelticTigers Tipp war jetzt auch mein nächster Ansatz: LRS ändern. Ich hab noch den fast unbenutzen DTSwiss vom Stereo. Den bastel ich mal dran und dann weiss ich es ja. Ich werde mal berichten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubereiter (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Habe Laufräder gewechselt,es knackt weiter.
Die Abschiedstour (s.O.),kommt immer näher.
Bremsen hab ich auch gelöst und Verschraubung gefettet.
Gruß Michael


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht liegts an der Kurbel!


----------



## Tintera (23. Mai 2013)

Sattelstütze und und Schnellspanner am Hinterrad waren bei mir die Übeltäter und auch einmal die Pedalachse...es gibt der Möglichkeiten viele


----------



## Cubereiter (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Alles gewechselt und /oder ausgetauscht.ist es leider nicht.
Gruß Michael


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Mai 2013)

Ich habe es in einem anderen Thread bereits erwähnt: Wenn die Press Fit Shimano XT Holowtrech II knackt, hilft es bei mir, einfach die Kurbel abzunehmen und wieder anzuschrauben. (Ich glaube, das vorgeschriebene Anzugsmoment für die Kurbelklemmschrauben ist 12 Nm.) Nach dem zweiten oder dritten Versuch ist das Knacken dann weg. 
Kurios, aber wirksam!


----------



## Tintera (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich meinte auch nicht wechseln sondern das Klemmmoment etwas verändern

Gruß ebenfalls Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistenbrenner (26. Mai 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ich habe es in einem anderen Thread bereits erwähnt: Wenn die Press Fit Shimano XT Holowtrech II knackt, hilft es bei mir, einfach die Kurbel abzunehmen und wieder anzuschrauben. (Ich glaube, das vorgeschriebene Anzugsmoment für die Kurbelklemmschrauben ist 12 Nm.) Nach dem zweiten oder dritten Versuch ist das Knacken dann weg.
> Kurios, aber wirksam!


 

Korrekt - Anzugsdrehmoment für die Kurbel Hollowtech II ist 12 - 15 NM


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Mai 2013)

Bei mir kam das knarzen vom LRS. Ich habe jetzt die Speichen nachgezogen und das LR zentriert. Läuft wieder rund und knarzen ist (bis zum nächsten Mal) weg.


----------



## mistertom52070 (29. Mai 2013)

Also ich verzweifel, habe alles probiert, gefettet, anderes Lager, gestern andere Kurbel probiert aber es knackt immer noch!


----------



## MPK (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte so etwas auch mal bei meinem Sting und habe ewig nichts gefunden. Im Endeffekt habe ich dem Dämpfer gelöst und die beiden markierten Stellen gesäubert und etwas gefettet - danach war das Geräusch weg. Von der Art des Geräuschs bin ich auch erst von einem Rahmenproblem ausgegangen. Du solltest mal deinen kompletten Hinterbau prüfen.


----------



## blutbuche (30. Mai 2013)

bei mir war es auch die dämpferaufnahme ... viel glück !!


----------



## mistertom52070 (30. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, ist aber beim Hardtail nicht nötig


----------



## -eric- (30. Mai 2013)

Hast du schon andere Pedale probiert? 
Schaltauge ist gerade? 
Steuersatz und Vorbau/Lenker geprüft? 


Bei mir hat es einmal auch geknackt.. 20 km später war das Unterrohr vom Steuerrohr getrennt.. Schau dir mal die Schweißnaht zwischen Unter- und Steuerrohr an, gerade von unten..


----------



## -eric- (30. Mai 2013)

Hast du deine Kette genietet oder mit Schloss? 
Und die Laufrichtung (falls vorhanden) beachtet?


----------



## austriacarp (30. Mai 2013)

Schnellspanner und Achse knacken auch gerne


----------



## mistertom52070 (31. Mai 2013)

Andere Pedale und Kurbel hab ich probiert, Schnellspanner gefettet und gestern noch mal die Kassette. Vielleicht liegts doch am Rahmen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P-Ralle (13. Juni 2013)

So erstmal ausgeknackt!!

Hatte hinten einen Platten und als ich das Rad ausgebaut hatte ist mir der Zahnkranz in die Hände gefallen!!!
Die Achse ist gebrochen, ich denke das daher die Geräusche kamen, die mich schon ein ganzes Jahr bekleideten. Mein Händler hat mir eine neue Achse samt Lager zu kommen lassen, muss sie nur noch irgend wo einbauen lassen.
Dann sehen oder besser gesagt hören wir weiter.


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Juni 2013)

P-Ralle schrieb:


> So erstmal ausgeknackt!!
> 
> Hatte hinten einen Platten und als ich das Rad ausgebaut hatte ist mir der Zahnkranz in die Hände gefallen!!!
> Die Achse ist gebrochen, ich denke das daher die Geräusche kamen, die mich schon ein ganzes Jahr bekleideten. Mein Händler hat mir eine neue Achse samt Lager zu kommen lassen, muss sie nur noch irgend wo einbauen lassen.
> Dann sehen oder besser gesagt hören wir weiter.



Sunringle?


----------



## Cubereiter (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo
Ich habe mein Knacken wegbekommen
Gruß Michael


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mein Knacken auch wegbekommen, kann es noch gar ncht glauben, aber nach ettlichen Schraubaktionen, von Innenlager über Pedale, Kurbel....hab ich gestern mal den die Sattelstütze ein Stück rein udn wieder rausgezogen und den Sattelschnellspanner etwas fester gezogen....knacken weg.......


----------



## austriacarp (14. Juni 2013)

Sattelstützt ist das Erste was man kontrollieren sollte wenn es knackt


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Juni 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Sattelstützt ist das Erste was man kontrollieren sollte wenn es knackt





genau.....
vor allem wenn ich mein Innenlager gewechselt habe und direkt danach das Knacken begonnen hat, da liegt die Sattelstütze echt am nähsten!


----------



## P-Ralle (14. Juni 2013)

Sunringle? 

YEP!!!


----------



## Mulholland (16. Juni 2013)

Ups falscher Bereich sorry


----------



## Cubereiter (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo
Keiner mehr was zu schreiben??
Gut ich ja..wie gesagt mein Knacken ist weg.
Ich habs verkauft.
Hab mir ein neues gekauft.Auch wieder ein Cube .
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (19. Juli 2013)

bei mir knackt es auch. nur weiß ich nicht genau ob es an der kurbel oder an der tür selbst liegt


----------



## Mulholland (19. Juli 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> bei knackt es auch. nur weil ich nicht genau ob es an der kurbel oder an der tür selbst liegt




























Ich hau mich weg. Coole Türklinke. Ich denke, es liegt an den unnötigen Reflektoren. Diese sind zwar für die STVO wichtig, jedoch sind bei den enormen Kräfte durch das betätigen der Klinke schon öfters diese Plastikteile die Ursache für ein knarzen gewesen. 

Abhilfe

Reflektoren entfernen und Katzenaugen direkt auf die Türe nageln.


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Juli 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> bei mir knackt es auch. nur weiß ich nicht genau ob es an der kurbel oder an der tür selbst liegt



Na, das nenne ich einen Freak!


----------



## MPK (22. Juli 2013)

Ich würde die Tür mal lieber einschicken - vielleicht ist ja da der Wurm drin :~~~~'


----------

